# Please please don't read this post if offended by the F word



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm sure we have all felt like this chap at one time or another when it comes to dealing with bureaucracy.

AUSTRALIAN LETTER OF THE YEAR

This is an actual letter sent to the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade Minster, The Hon Alexander Downer and the then Head of Immigration, The Hon Minister Amanda Vanstone

The author was just trying to get his passport renewed as we all have to do. This is his response to the Minister after all the needless questions he was asked to answer.

The Government tried in desperation to censure the author, but got nowhere because every legal person who read it nearly wet themselves laughing!

Please excuse the language contained within, but I suspect the author was somewhat upset? I'll let you decide!

Dear Mr. Minister,

I'm in the process of renewing my passport, and still cannot believe this.

How is it that K-Mart has my address and telephone number, and knows that I bought a Television Set and Golf Clubs from them back in 1997,and yet, the Federal Government is still asking me where I was born and on what date.

For Christ sakes, do you guys do this by hand?

My birth date you have in my medicare information, and it is on all the income tax forms I've filed for the past 40 years. It is on my driver's licence, on the last eight passports I've ever had, on all those stupid customs declaration forms I've had to fill out before being allowed off the planes over the last 30 years, and all those insufferable census forms that I've filled out every 5 years since1966.

Also..would somebody please take note, once and for all, that my mother's name is Audrey, my Father's name is Jack, and I'd be absolutely ****ing astounded, if that ever changed between now and when I drop dead!!!...

I apologize, Mr. Minister. But I'm really pissed off this morning.. Between you an' me, I've had enough of all this bull****! You send the application to my house, then you ask me for my ****ing address!! What the hell is going on with your mob? Have you got a gang of mindless Neanderthal arseholes workin' there!

And another thing, look at my damn picture.. Do I look like Bin Laden? I can't even grow a beard for God's sakes. I just want to go to New Zealand and see my new granddaughter. (Yes, my son interbred with a Kiwi girl).. And would someone please tell me, why would you give a **** whether I plan on visiting a farm in the next 15 days? If I ever got the urge to do something weird to a sheep or a horse, believe you me, I'd sure as hell not want to tell anyone!

Well, I have to go now, 'cause I have to go to the other end of the city, and get another ****ing copy of my birth certificate, and to part with another $80 for the privilege of accessing MY OWN INFORMATION!

Would it be so complicated to have all the services in the same spot, to assist in the issuance of a new passport on the same day?? 
Nooooo.. that'd be too ****ing easy and makes far too much sense.. You would much prefer to have us running all over the place like chickens with our ****ing heads cut off, and then having to find some high society ****** to confirm that it's really me in the goddamn photo! You know the photo..the one where we're not allowed to smile?! ...you ****ing morons

Signed - 
An Irate Australian Citizen.

P.S Remember what I said above about the picture, and getting someone in high-society to confirm that it's me? Well, my family has been in this country since before 1850! In 1856, one of my forefathers took up arms with Peter Lalor. 
(You do remember the Eureka Stockade!!)

I have also served in both the CMF and regular Army something over 30 years (I went to Vietnam in 1967), and still have high security clearances. I'm also a personal friend of the president of the RSL.. and Lt General Peter Cosgrove sends me a Christmas card each year.

However, your rules require that I have to get someone 'important' to verify who I am; You know......someone like my doctor; WHO WAS BORN AND RAISED IN ****ING PAKISTAN !!!.. ......a country where they either assassinate or hang their ex-Prime Ministers, and are suspended from the Commonwealth for not having the 'right sort of government.'

You are all ****ing idiots


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Be aware. When you get to the end it's more racist sh***e.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Talking of morons, can anyone tell me why I wrote to the tax office in September and got a reply today?? AND, will they please shoot the moronic woman with the condescending voice on the never ending options, that never get answered anyway!!??


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The oldies still live on :lol: 

tony


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

I think I became Victor Meldrew when I was 25!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

jimmyd0g said:


> Be aware. When you get to the end it's more racist sh***e.


is the reference to pakistan racist? i dont read it as racist, or do you mean the bin laden reference?


----------

